# Post Pics of Your Parrots



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I have been hit with the parrot infection so please post pics of your parrots to ease my hunger:lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

My lovely Sol  he is an American yellow celestial parrotlet


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

This is Indy my pet Blue & Gold Macaw


















Carly & Poppy my pet African Greys


















*Breeding birds*

Red belly parrots










Senegals










Green Cheek Conures - a sample of the colours I bred this year










Grand Eclectus










Scarlet Macaws










Also on the list are Double Yellow headed Amazons, Galahs & Solomon Island Eclectus :whistling2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

and maroon bellied conures?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> and maroon bellied conures?


OH yeah, forgot them :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww the poor little things!

I love your scarlet macaw, that is what I will have some day....ha yeah in my dreams!

I do love the green cheeked conures


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

heres jack


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

What amazing pi, keep them coming.

Hey Ken, how many parrots do you have? It looks like you were cought watching ladies on tv :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

stucoady said:


> What amazing pi, keep them coming.
> 
> Hey Ken, how many parrots do you have? It looks like you were cought watching ladies on tv :lol2:


Errrrrm right now, 40+ at a guess :lol2:


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

lovely parrots you guys got


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Errrrrm right now, 40+ at a guess :lol2:


:whistling2: 40.....Wow, what a lot of parrots you have. What do yht neighbours thinh with the noise level 40 parrots would make:lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

stucoady said:


> :whistling2: 40.....Wow, what a lot of parrots you have. What do yht neighbours thinh with the noise level 40 parrots would make:lol2:


No comment :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: Actually they are not all here at this house, some are elsewhere - a secret location away from prying eyes as they are worth too much money :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This is Rosie, my Galah Cockatoo, & Lola, my Blue-Fronted Amazon.









This is Jaffa, my Sun Conure, & Spike, my Black-Headed Caique.









This is Cookie, who sadly passed away a few months ago. He was a Black-Capped Conure, who we rescued from a crappy life. He had a badly clipped wing, & had become very nippy due to being left unhandled for quite some time. I taught him that people are nice & he became much friendlier. RIP little man x


----------



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi,

Here is a picture of my CAG - Sonic & a picture of Sonic with my lineolated parakeets - Syd & Smurf.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous birds its nice to see none of them spend their lives locked up :2thumb:


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Hey zoo-man, your Sun Conure and Black-Headed Caique don't look real, moe like toys lol. They are so beautiful.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Sun conures are absolutely stunning, I am very jealous lol


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

> This is Jaffa, my Sun Conure, & Spike, my Black-Headed Caique.


 
I love them, on my wish list, very Irish looking birds aren't they 

Ok guys Im trying to put up picks of my guy from photobucket, the site wont let me,what am I doing wrong,is it the amount of posts I have or what?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

use the [ img ] code


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Hey zoo-man, your Sun Conure and Black-Headed Caique don't look real, moe like toys lol. They are so beautiful.


Thanks Stucoady! Jaffa the Sun Conure is a real sweetie & he flies straight to my shoulder if anything troubles him. Spike is a typical Caique - confident & brassy, with tonnes of character!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Does Jaffa deafen you? lol


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Stucoady! Jaffa the Sun Conure is a real sweetie & he flies straight to my shoulder if anything troubles him. Spike is a typical Caique - confident & brassy, with tonnes of character!


My pleasure. I have ordered two green cheek Conures from carlycharlie, a pineapple and blue yellow sided. I intended to get these as a present for my partner but to be honest i might have to them just mine :lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Ooh you are so lucky, I would love to have those conures!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have to say that Jaffa is the loudest of all my 4 parrots!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Loud but gorgeous all the same


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh yes, definately! hehe :2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If I ever move to a detached house I will definately get a sun conure I think they are fantastic, I met a whole load of them at Discovery Cove in Florida, and yes they are noisy but I could so put up with that for their beauty!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good on you Sarah! One would go well with the PArrotlet you got from Wendy! Jaffa is a softie & is easily bullied by the other parrots! Bless him! :flrt:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol maybe if I dont tell my Dad how noisy they are....

haha maybe not...!


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Heres my 'baby' SUKI...she is 5 now and a yellow bellied senegal parrot


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww she is lovely


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

What an amazing looking parrot:no1:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

It wont be long before you can have a similar looking bird to the Sun Conure that is quieter......there is a new green Cheek conure mutation just produced & its been called a Suncheek........maybe one day I will have one in my collection - but for now I would need a Lottery Win to obtain one :censor:

Here ya go........


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Nah I think sun conures are prettier lol

but that is a very pretty conure too


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

*my baby*

Marley the Orange Wing Amazon 































he's such a darling, still only a baby, and JUST sarting to try and immitate us. He has his mad moments and hates any orange food, lol.

(sorry for all the pics of him being in his cage, lol, these are what we took the day we got him [he's almost double the size now] and i was having a nightmare uploading, so these are all i've got for now)


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow now he is cute!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

lol, thanks very much, i thought so. hehe. he's a right little tinker, loves his daddy to bits, but at least he still does what i ask of him. we originally wanted a grey but OW's were recommended to us, and i'm glad we got him. such a character, and he may not be as good a talker, but we realy don't mind.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> It wont be long before you can have a similar looking bird to the Sun Conure that is quieter......there is a new green Cheek conure mutation just produced & its been called a Suncheek........maybe one day I will have one in my collection - but for now I would need a Lottery Win to obtain one :censor:
> 
> Here ya go........


I saw this new mutation on the other site...although it's nice i'm yet not too sure if I like it or not...still prefer the pineapple lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> It wont be long before you can have a similar looking bird to the Sun Conure that is quieter......there is a new green Cheek conure mutation just produced & its been called a Suncheek........maybe one day I will have one in my collection - but for now I would need a Lottery Win to obtain one :censor:
> 
> Here ya go........


Wow, that is one pretty polly Ken! And I can just imagine the price tag!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

my mums got loads

3 hyancinth macaws ( pair and a pet)
pair of blue throated macaws
umbrella cockatoos
green wing macaws
blue and golds
greys
amazons

here is a couple of pics

baby green wing









hyacinth









baby greys









green wing


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyone has some really beautiful colourful birds! I love that hyacinth


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I love macaws  I really want one


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

dirtydozen said:


> hyacinth



i want


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's my little b******! We think he was WC, he's about 4 years old but ive onloy had him about 6 months, he was unwanted from a distant relative. He HATES us with a passion, and cos i have no experience its pretty hard trying to train him 

Im hoping to get him a big aviary and a gf in the future, cos he refuses to come out so he never gets to stretch his wings  Any info or parrot experts nearby that wanna give me a hand are welcome to! 

sorry for crappy pic, its quite old. We think he's a senegal, im sure someone will correct me if im wrong xx


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Umm doesn't look like any senegal's I have seen before, but I am new to the parrot world lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Here's my little b******! We think he was WC, he's about 4 years old but ive onloy had him about 6 months, he was unwanted from a distant relative. He HATES us with a passion, and cos i have no experience its pretty hard trying to train him
> 
> Im hoping to get him a big aviary and a gf in the future, cos he refuses to come out so he never gets to stretch his wings  Any info or parrot experts nearby that wanna give me a hand are welcome to!
> 
> sorry for crappy pic, its quite old. We think he's a senegal, im sure someone will correct me if im wrong xx


 
He is a Meyers parrot but which subspecies I cant tell.....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, certainly a Meyers Parrot, which is a close relative of the Senegal Parrot.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i did know that lol ive bought a book on them to read up, and he is wild caught ive found out...still naughty though hehe! That hyacinth is a beauty! xx


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> i did know that lol ive bought a book on them to read up, and he is wild caught ive found out...still naughty though hehe! That hyacinth is a beauty! xx


 
Are you sure he is wild caught? He may only be parent reared in an aviary.....does he have a leg ring on? If so can you tell what the numbers/letter say?


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

this is my beautiful girl, Shakima :flrt:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww she is lovely 

Greys are really growing on me!


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

this is a picture of my old cockatoo, jazz. i decided to give him away to someone who worked at home and had other birds to keep him company, i miss him loads as he was so much of a character, but it was best from him in the end.

he loved rap music and orange juice made him sneeze


and yes, he is a goffin :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I love all these pics, would love a handreared smallish one day! theyre amazing, thanks for sharing the pics with us


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

That is a lovely looking cockatoo


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

This is 'Padi'. She is a rescue we took in last yr and now lives with my mom. She is a free bird and only goes into her open 24/7 cage to eat & drink. This pick was taken on her first exploritory flight around the room, isn't she the prettiest


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww shes a lovely looking cockatiel


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

This is George. He is 10yrs old now. I have him since he was a baby and couldn't imagine my life without my boy. I know it isnt a great pic, sorry.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Are you sure he is wild caught? He may only be parent reared in an aviary.....does he have a leg ring on? If so can you tell what the numbers/letter say?


Well in my book the senegal parrot one it says a ring that is literally a hoop and isnt fully closed means its wild caught. Theres no numbers or letters on it xx


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

awwwwww!
everyone has such adorable birds!
: victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Well in my book the senegal parrot one it says a ring that is literally a hoop and isnt fully closed means its wild caught. Theres no numbers or letters on it xx


 
That could also be a sexing ring added when an avian vet surgically sexes it.......but it could also mean it was an import. Cant remember when the last Meyers were imported as there's been a complete ban since the Bird flu stuff.

In the "olden days" there were only wild caught parrots as pets & people would spend ages taming them down, then hand rearing was introduced initially to help keep endangered species going but this spread into the parrots for the pet market to create ready tamed birds.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tan said:


> This is 'Padi'. She is a rescue we took in last yr and now lives with my mom. She is a free bird and only goes into her open 24/7 cage to eat & drink. This pick was taken on her first exploritory flight around the room, isn't she the prettiest


Arr, Padi is very pretty! I think Cockatiels are often over-looked by people wanting a parrot. They are great members of the Cockatoo family, & hand-reared ones are especially good pets. I love em!


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

il try get a pick of my bodinis when im at work tommorrw


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

these arnt my parrots, they live where i volunteer but they love me so they should be mine!:








Tango Senegal

Fifi Orange winged amazon


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive Got Parrot Cages For Sale

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-...0-parrot-cages-indoor-aviary.html#post2767999


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> Ive Got Parrot Cages For Sale
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-...0-parrot-cages-indoor-aviary.html#post2767999


 You have an indoor 'aviary' suitable for finches and small parakeets, and a tiny parrot cage to suit up to a senegal sized bird, just in case anyone thinks they can cram an african grey or amazon into it.(I have actually seen africans greys kept in such a tiny cage which is of course illegal since they cannot open both wings wide and not touch the sides).
The indoor aviary is a nice size though but why do the manufactuers think that people want such bright primary colours in their home. I mean really, who's living room would that go in and not look out of place. I've not seen them in plain black which would be best, or white at a push. That sould also be adapted for a variety of rodents and the parrot cage would make a brilliant rat cage with some simple adaptations.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Gabriella and Mango the white fronted amazons









Beep, one of the meyers









Pandora my umbrella cockatoo


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

This is Pedro -










Roger; he's in his mid 20s, we think he might have been wild caught, he was given to us by a couple who were working all day and he started plucking. He's settled really well with us, we've had him for several years now.










This is Pippa, she's a baby we bought after my beloved grey Hector died suddenly. She's very sweet and very noisy!


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b60/cooltom28/?action=view&current=bodinis.jpg

my pair last night


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Gabriella and Mango the white fronted amazons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Fennie, I love the name Pandora for your Umbrella Cockatoo! It really suits her! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

leo19 said:


> these arnt my parrots, they live where i volunteer but they love me so they should be mine!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Elliot, nice pics! But watch that Tango cretin! He will be lovely one minute, & take your face off the next! He lived with another Senegal for years, & then one day we came in to blood everywhere! Tango had attacked his cage mate & had bitten 2 toes off! Bad boy!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Fennie, I love the name Pandora for your Umbrella Cockatoo! It really suits her! hehe


She wasn't called that when I was given her. She was previously owned by a vicar who drove a brand new merc', had great danes, had already given me a timneh he was fed up with and then Pandora. She was 12 years old when I got her and he didn't know her sex. Had done no research and the impression I got was that she was a status symbol. Anyway he came with her in a cage which would have been small for an african grey and said "it's called 'Trub'".
I asked if 'Trub' meant something or was a foreign name or what and he said "no. It's a ridiculous looking bird so I gave it a ridiculuos name". Every time he said 'it', I correxcted him with 'she' or 'her'. After all, I'd already told him it was a hen. He had no respect for animals at all. Anyway, he left her and I put her into a macaw sized cage and found another name. She has never once said her old name but says her present name loads. Either Pandora or 'Pandoo' (said in a little baby voice)or Doodoo.
He did come back to visit her after about 6 months and she cowered in the cage away from him, whereupon he went and leaned across the cage with his arms over the top. She was petrified and lay on her back hissing and panting at him and he didn't move until a sharp "back off!" from me made him jump back. I asked him if he couldn't see that she was afraid and didn't he realise that looming over the top of her would make her even more afraid and he said "well I've never harmed it". So I was very polite but said that he could see she was healthy and happy here and I had things to do so thanks for visiting and showed him the door.
So that's my Pandora.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> ! Tango had attacked his cage mate & had bitten 2 toes off! Bad boy!


 Oh the joy of senegals eh? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> She wasn't called that when I was given her. She was previously owned by a vicar who drove a brand new merc', had great danes, had already given me a timneh he was fed up with and then Pandora. She was 12 years old when I got her and he didn't know her sex. Had done no research and the impression I got was that she was a status symbol. Anyway he came with her in a cage which would have been small for an african grey and said "it's called 'Trub'".
> I asked if 'Trub' meant something or was a foreign name or what and he said "no. It's a ridiculous looking bird so I gave it a ridiculuos name". Every time he said 'it', I correxcted him with 'she' or 'her'. After all, I'd already told him it was a hen. He had no respect for animals at all. Anyway, he left her and I put her into a macaw sized cage and found another name. She has never once said her old name but says her present name loads. Either Pandora or 'Pandoo' (said in a little baby voice)or Doodoo.
> He did come back to visit her after about 6 months and she cowered in the cage away from him, whereupon he went and leaned across the cage with his arms over the top. She was petrified and lay on her back hissing and panting at him and he didn't move until a sharp "back off!" from me made him jump back. I asked him if he couldn't see that she was afraid and didn't he realise that looming over the top of her would make her even more afraid and he said "well I've never harmed it". So I was very polite but said that he could see she was healthy and happy here and I had things to do so thanks for visiting and showed him the door.
> So that's my Pandora.


Hey Fennie,

What an a-hole that vicar was! I would have been tempted to make him cower & be afraid of ME!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

They are all lovely


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Fennie,
> 
> What an a-hole that vicar was! I would have been tempted to make him cower & be afraid of ME!


 You should have seen him jump when I said "back off!". Others have told me I sound very menacing when I want to.:lol2:


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Elliot, nice pics! But watch that Tango cretin! He will be lovely one minute, & take your face off the next! He lived with another Senegal for years, & then one day we came in to blood everywhere! Tango had attacked his cage mate & had bitten 2 toes off! Bad boy!


 he wanted a newer model thats all! and he has only bit me once the rest of the time he has been ace! he always attacks karren tho hehe


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

jack wont stop coughin! i know where hes got that from cos ditta was ill when we got him but he keeps beltchin too its disgusting! aqnd we dont know where hes got that from!!! make him stop!!! dirty bird!!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Hahahahaha African greys are ace


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i can see now on his rehome ad * reason for rehoming-burping* lmao


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL well it could be worse.....my friends African grey calls her a f***ing whore!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i can see now on his rehome ad * reason for rehoming-burping* lmao


 That's nothing. My 'Winston', the one I had when I was married to the hells angel chap used to fart really loud, then s****** and in my voice say "do you have to?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> LOL well it could be worse.....my friends African grey calls her a f***ing whore!


Crikey, who calls her that then?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> That's nothing. My 'Winston', the one I had when I was married to the hells angel chap used to fart really loud, then s****** and in my voice say "do you have to?


taught by the best was he? :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> taught by the best was he? :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:



Twas my ex doing the farting and s******ing and me in a disapproving voice asking if he had to.Mind you, he was a pig. Used to take his top set of teeth out after a meal, put them on the coffee table and go to rinse his mouth ot. While he was out in the bathroom, I'd offer them around for all the dogs to lick, then put them back on the table and smile sweetly when he put them back in.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is {iper my disabled african grey. He plucked hiimself a little after I moved him upstairs a couple of weeks ago due to work starting in the soon to be kitchen.Now he is moulting.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Crikey, who calls her that then?


lol nobody, they dont know where he got it from!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You should have seen him jump when I said "back off!". Others have told me I sound very menacing when I want to.:lol2:


*You Fenny, NEVER :whistling2::lol2:*

*Poor Pandora, at least she has her someone special now. Cockatoos are adorable but sadly I dont have time to commit to one or any parrot so I will just admire everyone elses*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This is Boris, but I am going to think of a nicer name for him. I picked him up today from Northants. He is a Patagonian Conure who was advertised on RFUK classifieds as a rescue. He has plucked a lot of his feathers out on his front, back & legs, & has started on his shoulders. He was not able to get the attention & experience he needed in his previous home, so here he is! He will begin some basic training, & will be getting care for his skin & feathers daily. His new large cage has puzzle feeders & foraging toys in, & his diet will be slowly converted from the poor seed diet to a better quality one. he is friendly & will fly to your shoulder or head, but will not step up onto your hand. So he will be taught this soon. Anyway, here he is!


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> This is Boris, but I am going to think of a nicer name for him. I picked him up today from Northants. He is a Patagonian Conure who was advertised on RFUK classifieds as a rescue. He has plucked a lot of his feathers out on his front, back & legs, & has started on his shoulders. He was not able to get the attention & experience he needed in his previous home, so here he is! He will begin some basic training, & will be getting care for his skin & feathers daily. His new large cage has puzzle feeders & foraging toys in, & his diet will be slowly converted from the poor seed diet to a better quality one. he is friendly & will fly to your shoulder or head, but will not step up onto your hand. So he will be taught this soon. Anyway, here he is!


Poor thing, glad you rescued him zooman. I would love to have the time to dedicate to rescuing parrots or an understanding mother who would let me.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> This is Boris, but I am going to think of a nicer name for him. I picked him up today from Northants. He is a Patagonian Conure who was advertised on RFUK classifieds as a rescue. He has plucked a lot of his feathers out on his front, back & legs, & has started on his shoulders. He was not able to get the attention & experience he needed in his previous home, so here he is! He will begin some basic training, & will be getting care for his skin & feathers daily. His new large cage has puzzle feeders & foraging toys in, & his diet will be slowly converted from the poor seed diet to a better quality one. he is friendly & will fly to your shoulder or head, but will not step up onto your hand. So he will be taught this soon. Anyway, here he is!


 Crikey, that is bad. I have 3 patagonians, luckily none pluck.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Fennie, Have you any pics of your Patagonian Conures?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

AAAARGH, I hope I get over my fear of birds some day soon...
Im now in love with hyiacinth macaws


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Colin I am so glad you have him poor lad. Do you take in rescue Parrots then?? Only we sometimes get calls from people who want rid. Usually give then Parrotline number or similar. It would be just bigger parrots no teils, budgies etc we have aviary homes for these to go to. We dont get many requests but occasionally get a call about a Grey or Amazon


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Fennie, Have you any pics of your Patagonian Conures?


 hang on, I'll just pop out to the aviary block :lol2:

Will take some later and post them. I have 2 siblings in one flight which are lovely, they talk and wave and open their wings and say "wingies", and the other came in on a rescue and is a biter who lives with a red masked conure cock who is also a biter. They are like 2 horrible grumpy old men.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Elliot, nice pics! But watch that Tango cretin! He will be lovely one minute, & take your face off the next! He lived with another Senegal for years, & then one day we came in to blood everywhere! Tango had attacked his cage mate & had bitten 2 toes off! Bad boy!


 
My male sennie was the same....sweet as pie, one minute and then like the devil incarnate the next!!! My female sennie however is a total baby and sweet all the time!!

Typical blokes i suppose!! lol


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> AAAARGH, I hope I get over my fear of birds some day soon...
> Im now in love with hyiacinth macaws


 
im in the process of selling a pair at the moment adult pair in belgium going to czech republic, i saw a cracking pair a friend has last week i was dribbling he has 2 fertile eggs in the incubator,


there is a yellow patagonian conure which is quite striking


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> hang on, I'll just pop out to the aviary block :lol2:
> 
> Will take some later and post them. I have 2 siblings in one flight which are lovely, they talk and wave and open their wings and say "wingies", and the other came in on a rescue and is a biter who lives with a red masked conure cock who is also a biter. They are like 2 horrible grumpy old men.


Aw Fennie, Red-Masked Conures are beautiful!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aw Fennie, Red-Masked Conures are beautiful!


He's a bar steward. But then so is the patagonian. I have to count my fingers when I've put my hand in to feed and water them as they egg each other on to take chunks out of me. However, if I walk into the flight , they both say "sheee-it" and fly up to a perch to swear at me from a safe distance.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

cooltom28 said:


> im in the process of selling a pair at the moment adult pair in belgium going to czech republic, i saw a cracking pair a friend has last week i was dribbling he has 2 fertile eggs in the incubator,
> 
> 
> there is a yellow patagonian conure which is quite striking


They're amazing looking birds :flrt: I've not seen many of the parrot species before, but then I tend to run away screaming like a banshee if a bird gets too close :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Colin I am so glad you have him poor lad. Do you take in rescue Parrots then?? Only we sometimes get calls from people who want rid. Usually give then Parrotline number or similar. It would be just bigger parrots no teils, budgies etc we have aviary homes for these to go to. We dont get many requests but occasionally get a call about a Grey or Amazon


Hey Shell hun, yes I do take in rescue parrots. I have PM'd you. x


----------

